# Remote code for TiVo remote to control a Bose Soundtouch 10?



## RickNYC (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi all, I am looking for the code to enter on the TiVo remote that would allow it to control the volume of the soundtouch 10.

The Bose codes that are listed in the TiVo remote settings menu don’t work, but I’m assuming that the sound touch 10 is too new for that.

Does anyone here know the codes, or at least how I can figure them out? Ive tried the code search option, no luck. 

If that is a hopeless cause, there are two other options I can think of:
1) get a small Bluetooth receiver that can take sound input from my TV and Bluetooth it over to the Bose speaker, and have the TiVo remote handle the volume of the receiver (only one input and one output are involved, so it’s not worth getting a large receiver for this, which I know would work)

Or...
2) get a different speaker 

The only issue with these options: I don’t want to again buy something that doesn’t work. So, is there any list somewhere of what receivers and speakers are compatible with the TiVo remote?

Thank you!

P.S. I know there are other remote options, but I just bought new TiVo microphone remotes for the entire house, I am hoping to use those since I do really like them.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Bose support has stated that the SoundTouch is not controllable at all by IR. So not a matter of being too new. The Tivo remote will never work, nor will any universal remote.

Best you can do regarding compatible devices is go through the remote setup screens on your Tivo and note the supported brands. There is no list of supported models, unfortunately.

I've not heard of any BT receivers with IR volume control.

I think the most foolproof approach would be to get a speaker/soundbar that's CEC controllable (hence would work with your TV's volume codes) or can learn IR commands (hence would work with ANY codes you choose). 

If your TV has a variable analog output, that's another, less desirable way to handle it. Changing the input level to an amp is not the best way to control volume, but it's better than nothing.

Or just keep the Bose remote handy.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tivo is a joke at this point. The codes don't work, support is totally clueless and tells you stupid stuff like to reboot your device. They have no clue. Bose support said their soundbars work just fine with universal remotes and they provide the hexcodes to manufacturers like Tivo, when they ask for them. I'm not keeping a soundbar that I need a separate remote to operate so I'll either return it or just drop Tivo after 15 years altogether. They just keep going downhill more and more.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

A lot of soundbars, some Bose included, can learn the volume control code of your TV which is sent by your Tivo Remote. I do this with soundbars from Polk Audio and Boston Acoustics. This article from Bose may be useful: Article

You can also try the all AV codes that Tivo has one-by-one if that doesn't work: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------

